# Storing pipe tobacco



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a bunch of tobacco samples in ziplock bags. I put all of them in a pelican case with some cigar boxes and some HF 65 beads. Is that okay or should I try to do something else? Thanks Doug


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

swamper said:


> I have a bunch of tobacco samples in ziplock bags. I put all of them in a pelican case with some cigar boxes and some HF 65 beads. Is that okay or should I try to do something else? Thanks Doug


Take them out now!

Pipe tobacco aren't cigars, and they really don't like high humidity at all.

11%-18% for pipe bacco. Just use some ball canning jars and you will be sitting fine. But get that pipe weed out of that high humidity environment ASAP please!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I know this thread is long...but I suggest reading through the bulk of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/332128-how-get-started.html

You will learn months worth of knowledge in a fairly quick amount of time :thumb:


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response the tobacco is out. I have been smoking a pipe for 3 days so I have a lot to learn. I started reading the post you mentioned, guess I better finish it.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

swamper said:


> Thanks for the quick response the tobacco is out. I have been smoking a pipe for 3 days so I have a lot to learn. I started reading the post you mentioned, guess I better finish it.


It's a pretty awesome thread. I think at some point or another it covers just about everything from storage to drying to packing techniques. I learned a lot in there! :thumb:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's some useful info:
Pipe Tobacco Storage - Tobacco


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> Here's some useful info:
> Pipe Tobacco Storage - Tobacco


I should add that there's a strong divide within the pipe community over the matter of humidification. Most of the guys here on Puff seem to favor the mason jar, tins or baggies with no added humidification (except light spraying with distilled water when too parched), as I do too. The article recommends using pipe tobacco humidifiers, but that might be something that gives more benefit to aromatics (some toppings may be volatile), as the Carey shop appears to favor aros over non-aros and English blends.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Plus Ball jars looking freaking awesome!


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I will store my jars in the unfinished basement. Temps stay fairly constant around the upper 50s all year long. If it gets too damp, there is a dehumidifier. Plus the canning room has no windows, so no worry about sunlight. Not exactly the best man cave, but I can listen to my ipad and sip on my pipe.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> Plus Ball jars looking freaking awesome!


I've got some jars on order. Mind letting me know how you did the labels?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Horsefeathers said:


> I've got some jars on order. Mind letting me know how you did the labels?


For sure, always glad to help! I've had this question before.

I used the Avery Round 2" Jar Labels that can be found at Walmart:
Avery 22807 Print-to-the-Edge White Round Labels, Glossy, 2" diameter, 120 Labels/Pack: Office : Walmart.com

They work well with both laser and inkjet printers and don't smear if you give them about 10 minutes to cure.

I got the template for the stickers at the Avery website here:
Templates - Print-to-the-Edge Round Labels, 12 per sheet | Avery

I actually bought the jars at Walmart too. Here in Fort Wayne the 12-pack of 4oz Ball jars was $8, and the 12-pack of 8oz Ball jars was $9.

For the template itself I used a font called Quill Perpendicular Regular for the brand and Bebas Neue for the information below it. I'm a huge font nerd, so it literally takes me 30 minutes each time I make something to choose the right fonts. Those are two of my favorites for "fancy" looking designs :mrgreen:.

Let me know if you need any more info!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, there is a trick to applying the stickers...

Hold the stickers between your middle finger and thumb (on the very outside edges) and lower it toward the jar lid as if you were just going to drop it straight on to it. When you have it lined up perfectly, slowly push your thumb and middle finger together, folding the label until the middle almost touches the jar lid in the exact middle of the lid. Then push the middle down using your other hand and begin to smooth it toward the edges!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> For sure, always glad to help! I've had this question before.
> 
> I used the Avery Round 2" Jar Labels that can be found at Walmart:
> Avery 22807 Print-to-the-Edge White Round Labels, Glossy, 2" diameter, 120 Labels/Pack: Office : Walmart.com
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much for the write up!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I keep all my "sample" baggies in Sterilite locktight containers based on type (aros, English, VA/Burley). If it is two ounce of bulk, or more, it gets jarred. Tins are jarred when they are cracked open.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

04EDGE40 said:


> Plus Ball jars looking freaking awesome!


Wow nice job i have a small collection a dozen jars just like yours. Now i know how to make nice labels. Instead of the marker to write on top. Very nice as mine sit on a table out in the open. Thanks for sharing! Bump for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cpmcdill said:


> Here's some useful info:
> Pipe Tobacco Storage - Tobacco


Very nice read but i disagree with the don't add a slice of apple if your baccy dries out. A Real FOG taught me that trick long ago and it works like a dream.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice read but i disagree with the don't add a slice of apple if your baccy dries out. A Real FOG taught me that trick long ago and it works like a dream.


That sound's pretty interesting.

Also can used jars, such as pickle, salsa, jam, and whatnot, be used to store pipe tobacco?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That sound's pretty interesting.
> 
> Also can used jars, such as pickle, salsa, jam, and whatnot, be used to store pipe tobacco?


I don't know why not! If you soak them or run them through the dishwasher there shouldn't be any remaining scents or flavors to taint the tobacco. But I've never tried it, so don't blame me if you have a new VaPickle tobacco!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> I don't know why not! If you soak them or run them through the dishwasher there shouldn't be any remaining scents or flavors to taint the tobacco. But I've never tried it, so don't blame me if you have a new VaPickle tobacco!


Gotcha. Think I'm gonna go for salsa jars since I prefer their taste.
:wink:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That sound's pretty interesting.
> 
> Also can used jars, such as pickle, salsa, jam, and whatnot, be used to store pipe tobacco?


Those jars are not meant to be resealed. The rubber under the lid degrades when washed. Just use mason jars and if you want to re-use them, spring for a $5/dozen box of new lids. It's a small investment to ensure your baccy is kept well.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Those jars are not meant to be resealed. The rubber under the lid degrades when washed. Just use mason jars and if you want to re-use them, spring for a $5/dozen box of new lids. It's a small investment to ensure your baccy is kept well.


Can't find any mason jars close to my college. I walked all over and no one seems to stock them. I guess I'll have to turn to the interwebs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Can't find any mason jars close to my college. I walked all over and no one seems to stock them. I guess I'll have to turn to the interwebs.


Then store in plastic baggies.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Then store in plastic baggies.


I read that tobacco only lasts a month in baggies. 
I was just thinking of buying expensive salsa and emptying them just for the glass container. I'm sure they'll be fairly airtight. I doubt my noob taste buds can taste the difference.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I read that tobacco only lasts a month in baggies.
> I was just thinking of buying expensive salsa and emptying them just for the glass container. I'm sure they'll be fairly airtight. I doubt my noob taste buds can taste the difference.


Plastic baggies can last a longer than a month, but it will dry out the tobacco a lot faster than a canning jar.

I had a friend who used old food jars. His aromatics started to taste like pickles and peanut butter :lol:

Go to Amazon. Buy canning jars. Be happy knowing your tobacco is being stored properly. :thumb:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Plastic baggies can last a longer than a month, but it will dry out the tobacco a lot faster than a canning jar.
> 
> I had a friend who used old food jars. His aromatics started to taste like pickles and peanut butter :lol:
> 
> Go to Amazon. Buy canning jars. Be happy knowing your tobacco is being stored properly. :thumb:


Even after washing them?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Even after washing them?


Doesn't matter how many time you wash the lids, that rubber will absorb all and any food odor and will never come out.

They aren't meant to store anything but was originally put in them.

*Go to Amazon. Buy canning jars. Be happy knowing your tobacco is being stored properly.*


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Doesn't matter how many time you wash the lids, that rubber will absorb all and any food odor and will never come out.
> 
> They aren't meant to store anything but was originally put in them.
> 
> *Go to Amazon. Buy canning jars. Be happy knowing your tobacco is being stored properly.*


Gotcha. But then I can only keep that type of tobacco in the jar. I can't mix blends right?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Gotcha. But then I can only keep that type of tobacco in the jar. I can't mix blends right?


I don't follow.

Why would you want to mix 2 blends in 1 jar? Unless you are trying to make your own blend?

Or do you mean after you have finished all the prior tobacco and want to put a new blend in the same jar? You wash them, and buy new lids for like 5 bucks. Or if I am putting a very a similar blend (like dumping an English blend in a jar that had previously contained a Lat blend) in the jar I will just re-use the same lid.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I don't follow.
> 
> Why would you want to mix 2 blends in 1 jar? Unless you are trying to make your own blend?
> 
> Or do you mean after you have finished all the prior tobacco and want to put a new blend in the same jar? You wash them, and buy new lids for like 5 bucks. Or if I am putting a very a similar blend (like dumping an English blend in a jar that had previously contained a Lat blend) in the jar I will just re-use the same lid.


Yeah I meant the second one. When you run out of a blend. 
How do you know which blends are similar? Is it an experience sort of thing?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> How do you know which blends are similar? Is it an experience sort of thing?


In the simplest possible form without adding to much confusion, similar blends can be classified as:
Latikias/Virginias/Aros


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> In the simplest possible form without adding to much confusion, similar blends can be classified as:
> Latikias/Virginias/Aros


Ok thanks brother! 
Took your advice and ordered 12 Ball 4 oz Mason Jars. I think that will suffice.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a video for future people looking into storing tobacco as well.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I don't follow.
> 
> Why would you want to mix 2 blends in 1 jar? Unless you are trying to make your own blend?
> 
> Or do you mean after you have finished all the prior tobacco and want to put a new blend in the same jar? You wash them, and buy new lids for like 5 bucks. Or if I am putting a very a similar blend (like dumping an English blend in a jar that had previously contained a Lat blend) in the jar I will just re-use the same lid.


Do you wash the lid as well before storing the tobacco? Or does that damage the gasket? 
I currently just washed them with hot water, so there would not be any soap smells in them.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Id say u are good to go. Unless there is still a strong scent. But if you are a worrier, they are cheap enough to buy more.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

christian1971 said:


> Id say u are good to go. Unless there is still a strong scent. But if you are a worrier, they are cheap enough to buy more.


They are brand new. I just wanted to wash the factory scents.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> They are brand new. I just wanted to wash the factory scents.


When they are brand new there is nothing to worry about. Just put your bacco in there and you're good to go! :thumb:

You can't really wash the scent out of a lid once it is "infected" with a certain aroma, but if you keep apples to apples it doesn't really matter. For instance I will reuse a lid that I stored FVF in with some Orlik Golden Slices. However if I had store say Old Ironsides or Pirate Kake with that lid, I wouldn't then reuse it on say kendal plug.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> When they are brand new there is nothing to worry about. Just put your bacco in there and you're good to go! :thumb:
> 
> You can't really wash the scent out of a lid once it is "infected" with a certain aroma, but if you keep apples to apples it doesn't really matter. For instance I will reuse a lid that I stored FVF in with some Orlik Golden Slices. However if I had store say Old Ironsides or Pirate Kake with that lid, I wouldn't then reuse it on say kendal plug.


Gotcha. I just put some hot water in them to remove the scent left over from manufacturing. 
The lid seems odorless so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Well I have a question about storage and have been searching these old threads. I have an opened tin of Frog Morton that has the plastic lid like cheap Coffee cans do. Are these airtight? Can I leave the tobacco in there for 6 months or so opening it once in a while to take a bowl out?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

blackrabbit said:


> Well I have a question about storage and have been searching these old threads. I have an opened tin of Frog Morton that has the plastic lid like cheap Coffee cans do. Are these airtight? Can I leave the tobacco in there for 6 months or so opening it once in a while to take a bowl out?


Mason jars are your friend for storage of pipe tobacco... It keeps the current storage relative humidity where you wanted as long as you store it out of the light or near any heat source. I keep mine near an interior wall where I know temperatures are between 74 and 78 degrees.

If you can keep them in their original tins before use that is also great for long-term storage but after the tin is open I would transfer the tobacco into a mason jar... Just my opinion.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Passing on info from others I read here - if you are trying to age it, it has to remain sealed in a jar or original sealed tin. Each time you open it the process starts over. Just stored in an open tin I have read you have about a month to smoke it up. I think the actual metal tins with the metal lids with the seal on the lid should do better at re-sealing, but they are hard to screw really tight. Also, some tins are not sealed when you get them, especially the larger ones. I ran into this with Solani Silver Flake - it is just in a celo bag inside and the tin doesn't seal at all. It seamed suspicious looking and I was glad I didn't try to store it that way!

For 50g tins I have come to prefer the really small 4 oz canning jars. You can stuff most of the tin in there, then leave out a little to sample. Or put it into two jars and have one for smoking and one for aging. Pretty ideal for when you are trying to sample a wide variety of stuff without having a bunch of "open" tins.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Over the years I have kept my loose tobacco the way you would see it at the tobacconist. I place the jars on a shelf in the closet and when I feel a notion for a certain tobacco I take a bowl or two out and seal the jar back up. I know some of those jars sit on the shelf for a decent amount of time and are opened off and on depending on what their customers buy. I haven't had any issues doing things this way with no real over drying problem, I like to let my tobacco get fairly dry anyway. I realize now reading through here I am likely not getting the benefit of the aging process. I don't smoke all that often, usually a few times a week, and it's hard for me to anticipate what I will want to smoke and often change my mind. So my question is, is there anything wrong with continuing to do things the way I have? Or am I doing myself a disservice by not allowing these to stay sealed undisturbed?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

cory1984 said:


> Over the years I have kept my loose tobacco the way you would see it at the tobacconist. I place the jars on a shelf in the closet and when I feel a notion for a certain tobacco I take a bowl or two out and seal the jar back up. I know some of those jars sit on the shelf for a decent amount of time and are opened off and on depending on what their customers buy. I haven't had any issues doing things this way with no real over drying problem, I like to let my tobacco get fairly dry anyway. I realize now reading through here I am likely not getting the benefit of the aging process. I don't smoke all that often, usually a few times a week, and it's hard for me to anticipate what I will want to smoke and often change my mind. So my question is, is there anything wrong with continuing to do things the way I have? Or am I doing myself a disservice by not allowing these to stay sealed undisturbed?


As long as you're happy with it that's all that matters. Virginia's probably gain the most from aging and Burley the least. Latakia softens and mellows. Aro's lose a fair amount of the top note.
I like to use the half-pint jars, I can fit two ounces in one, this way I can have one open to smoke out of and the rest can stay sealed until I'm ready for it. A lot of aged tobacco's will degenerate fairly quickly after you open the jar.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Talking about Jars, interesting site for making labels

https://cellarlabels.com/


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> As long as you're happy with it that's all that matters. Virginia's probably gain the most from aging and Burley the least. Latakia softens and mellows. Aro's lose a fair amount of the top note.
> I like to use the half-pint jars, I can fit two ounces in one, this way I can have one open to smoke out of and the rest can stay sealed until I'm ready for it. A lot of aged tobacco's will degenerate fairly quickly after you open the jar.


Thank you Sir! I appreciate the information.


----------



## Prozac (Oct 5, 2019)

""Tobacco is my favorite vegetable." - Frank Zappa"

Made me laugh on this one! Hehehe :vs_laugh:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Prozac said:


> ""Tobacco is my favorite vegetable." - Frank Zappa"
> 
> Made me laugh on this one! Hehehe :vs_laugh:


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

